# Speed Merchant



## Mr.Hemi (Jul 9, 2006)

Can you please give me some input on the SM REV3 12th scale car as i am looking at purcahsing one of these cars


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What kind of info are you looking for? Today there are many choices for 1/12th. All are good. So, besides deciding between a t-bar or a link car, it really comes down to what gets your attention. All can be made to be fast.

I run a Speedmerchant Rev.3. Actually, I've been running the same one for over 4 years now. I have tried T-bar based cars and have never been as fast with them (at least in stock). 

You will of course have others that say that they have never been able to get a link-car to work. 

If you can get that Rev.3 for a great price, then I would go for it. You really can't go wrong. It is still a competitive car.

-Rich


----------



## Mr.Hemi (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks rich that really helped me because I wasnt firmilar with those cars and now I am.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

No problem. If you need set up help or anything feel free to ask. The car is pretty simple to work on and maintain, in my opinion. Run the old skool front end - hopefully the car you are looking at comes with it.

-Rich


----------

